# far west problems



## Noca (Apr 16, 2009)

i have a problem when i try too instal gets to 100% then says - fatal error an error occurred during the file transfer the installation will be canceled.I have XP service pack 2.What to do help pls?????


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

First get service pack 3. Then disable you anti-virus and firewall before installation.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try what 5NIPER suggested and also try to copy the DVD content to your Hard Disk and try the installation from there
you can also try to delete this folder : "InstallShield Installation Information"
it's located in C:\program Files
it's a hidden folder to enable it, you need to show hidden files
Tools -> Folder Options -> View check "Show Hidden and system files"


----------

